# What is your favorite flavor for chevre?



## Greylady

I find that I like the spiciness of peppers and hot spices. Also tried one with green onion bits and peppers that was good. Made a great topping for salad.


----------



## smithurmonds

Rosemary & honey. I am so ready for my girls to freshen!


----------



## MF-Alpines

My favorite is plain, no flavoring. When I ate wheat, I used to love it on a Honey Wheat English Muffin with hot pepper jelly!


----------



## cvalley

Olive oil sprinkle in with a few cloves of garlic and a sprinkle of Italian seasoning. Simply wonderful on crackers and in main dishes.


----------



## ksalvagno

smithurmonds said:


> Rosemary & honey. I am so ready for my girls to freshen!


How much rosemary and honey do you put in?

I'm going to make Chevre for the first time this weekend.


----------



## hsmomof4

Herbes de Provence and Garlic. YUM! (Thanks, Lee!)


----------



## smithurmonds

Hey Karen! Long time no see.  Around here recipes are few and far between, except for my soap. Like most things, I just add it to taste. Same with the rosemary.


----------



## ksalvagno

Made my first Chevre and it turned out great. Decided to just make it plain this time and maybe I will make a cheesecake or something.


----------



## smithurmonds

You can't go wrong with plain- it is good on EVERYTHING.


----------



## Tallabred

I add dried cranberries, almonds and honey to my plain for my breakfast toast.


----------



## buckrun

My customer fav was always rosemary lemon pepper.
Sorry if this is a repeat  
Lee


----------



## Tim Pruitt

Ok No fair! When telling your favorite flavors you must tell how much of what ingredient you are putting into it per pound of cheese.


----------



## Laverne

Portland Creamery was at the NWDGA Conference and she won 1st with Tarragon Mustard Chevre, with ADGA 2012 contest. I never would have thought about mustard in Chevre but it was good.


----------



## buckrun

Gonna try that Laverne- I am a mustard freak


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

DILL!!! fresh from the garden is best but a good quality dried is good too!


----------



## Greylady

As for how much to add in to the chevre, being new at making it has been a trial and error for me.


----------



## mamatomany

I had to put my 2 cents in....I make an awesome one with cinnamon, crushed up glazed pecans, and dried cranberries. It is tart and sweet....amazing with the cinnamon too


----------



## todog

roasted tomatoe and basil on crackers or hard italian bread.


----------



## Twillingate Farm

Our favorite recipe for Chevre consists of adding lots of Extra Hot Inglehoffer horseradish and then rolling the logs in crushed pepper corns. We haven't found anyone yet who doesn't love it!!!


----------



## smithurmonds

Oh goodness, Allan! That sounds amazing. That has my dad's name all over it, too.


----------

